# "Amazing Spider-man" Trailer Released



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm really not sure this franchise was ready for a "reboot" already (it's been 4 years since Spidey3) but it's coming next year ready or not. Looks like Martin Sheen and Sally Field play Uncle Ben and Aunt Mae - both seem like very odd casting choices to me, and Emma Stone (Superbad / Easy A) will be Gwen Stacy.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2647890969/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Another example of how Hollywood has ran out of ideas.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Lets not forget that Andrew Garfield is the new spiderman.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I never saw the old ones so I'm pretty sure I won't see a new one either.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll watched the other and I'll watch this.

Very thankful there's no Toby Maguire or Kirsten Duntz. They were the worst parts of the previous incarnations.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I'll watched the other and I'll watch this.
> 
> Very thankful there's no Toby Maguire or Kirsten Duntz. They were the worst parts of the previous incarnations.


I'm a huge Spider-man fan so I'll definitely go see it, probably opening weekend. I went to all three of the others and own them all on BD as well.

I thought Toby and Kirsten were great in the first and second one, the 3rd one was just a stinker in too many ways for any actor or actors to resolve.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Will probably be the best "Spiderman" yet. 

I'm in! :icon_bb:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw the trailer before Captain America. One of the dizzying cinematics they've done is to give you Spidey's perspective as he jumps off buildings and swings. climbs walls, etc. I don't know how much of the movie is like this, but it was almost too much input. I can see lots of people getting queasy.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dmspen said:


> Saw the trailer before Captain America. One of the dizzying cinematics they've done is to give you Spidey's perspective as he jumps off buildings and swings. climbs walls, etc. I don't know how much of the movie is like this, but it was almost too much input. I can see lots of people getting queasy.


I thought the same thing; if they do a lot of that I could see the IMAX version requiring barf-bags in the seats. :barf:


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought the POV was pretty awesome...


----------



## bebe0 (Nov 10, 2011)

the trailer is superb, i really like all spiderman movies, 
:grin::hurah:


----------

